# St joe bay scallops



## jacars11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Headed to st joe bay next weekend to try scalloping. Any reports? tips? Location?

Thanks


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck.....

Heard a rumor they may start the season in August next year.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Aug 11, 2015)

We were there last week...we found them in about 6 to 7 feet of water in the flats to the south west of Blacks Island.  Try and find the clearest water you can...it was pretty murky in most areas.


----------



## d-a (Aug 12, 2015)

squirrelstalker5 said:


> We were there last week...we found them in about 6 to 7 feet of water in the flats to the south west of Blacks Island.  Try and find the clearest water you can...it was pretty murky in most areas.





How many did you find? Most guys I talked to at the ramp were only getting a few dozen a day. 

d-a


----------



## Beehaw (Aug 24, 2015)

We were down this weekend and had a good haul.  Nothing out of the ordinary as far as location.
It did seem to me that the scallops are thicker this year.


----------

